# [*vim] Impossible de faire fonctionner Lusty [résolu]

## SnowBear

Salut la communauté !

Je tente en vain depuis cette après midi de faire fonctionner ma config neovim (qui fonctionne parfaitement sur mon autre station, sous Debian).

Je coince au moment d'installer les plug, et plus précisément au moment d'installer Lusty Explorer.

Mon vimrc :

```
" VIM Configuration - DarKou

" Cancel VI compatibility

set nocompatible

" -- Vim-plug

if empty(glob('~/.vim/autoload/plug.vim'))

  silent !curl -fLo ~/.vim/autoload/plug.vim --create-dirs

    \ https://raw.githubusercontent.com/junegunn/vim-plug/master/plug.vim

  autocmd VimEnter * PlugInstall --sync | source $MYVIMRC

endif

call plug#begin('~/.vim/plugged')

        Plug 'arcticicestudio/nord-vim'

        Plug 'sjbach/lusty'

        Plug 'kshenoy/vim-signature'

        Plug 'w0rp/ale'

        Plug 'ap/vim-css-color'

        Plug 'mileszs/ack.vim'

        Plug 'ctrlpvim/ctrlp.vim'

  Plug 'moll/vim-node'

  Plug 'pangloss/vim-javascript'

  Plug 'briancollins/vim-jst'

  Plug '1995eaton/vim-better-javascript-completion'

  Plug 'heavenshell/vim-jsdoc',  {

    \ 'for': ['javascript', 'javascript.jsx','typescript'],

    \ 'do': 'make install'

    \}

  Plug 'JamshedVesuna/vim-markdown-preview'

  Plug 'ternjs/tern_for_vim', {'do': 'yarn install'}

  Plug 'alvan/vim-closetag'

  Plug 'psykidellic/vim-jekyll'

  Plug 'airblade/vim-gitgutter'

" Initialize plugin system

call plug#end()

" -- Markdown preview

let vim_markdown_preview_browser='Mozilla Firefox'

" -- Display

colorscheme nord

set title

set number

set ruler

set wrap

set scrolloff=5

syntax enable

set encoding=utf-8

set fileencoding=utf-8

set showmatch         " When a bracket is inserted, briefly jump to the matching one

set cursorline        " Highlight the screen line of the cursor

filetype on

filetype plugin on

filetype indent on

set omnifunc=syntaxcomplete#Complete

:highlight ExtraWhitespace ctermbg=red guibg=red

:match ExtraWhitespace /\s\+$/

:match errorMsg /\s\+$/

" -- Search

set ignorecase

set smartcase

set incsearch

set hlsearch

" -- Ack search

let g:ackprg="ack -H --nocolor --nogroup --column"

nmap <leader>j mA:Ack<space>

nmap <leader>ja mA:Ack "<C-r>=expand("<cword>")<cr>"

nmap <leader>jA mA:Ack "<C-r>=expand("<cWORD>")<cr>"

" -- Ctrlp

let g:ctrlp_map='<leader>c'

" -- Beep

set visualbell

set noerrorbells

"

set backspace=indent,eol,start

" Hide file when open other file

set hidden

" Code formating

set smartindent       " Do smart autoindenting when starting a new line

set tabstop=2         " Number of spaces that a <Tab> in the file counts for

set shiftwidth=2      " Alignment with '<' and '>'

set expandtab         " Use spaces instead of tab

augroup myTodo

  autocmd!

  autocmd Syntax * syntax match myTodo /\v\_.<(TODO|FIXME|INFO).*/hs=s+1 containedin=.*Comment

augroup END

highlight link myTodo Todo

" Auto close brackets/<E2><80><A6>

inoremap " ""<left>

inoremap ' ''<left>

inoremap ` ``<left>

inoremap ( ()<left>

inoremap [ []<left>

inoremap { {}<left>

inoremap {<CR> {<CR>}<ESC>O

inoremap {;<CR> {<CR>};<ESC>O

" -- Remove unwantedd spaces

function GlobalTrimWhiteSpace()

  %s/\s*$//

  ''

endfunction

set list listchars=trail:.,extends:>

autocmd FileWritePre * call GlobalTrimWhiteSpace()

autocmd FileAppendPre * call GlobalTrimWhiteSpace()

autocmd FilterWritePre * call GlobalTrimWhiteSpace()

autocmd BufWritePre * call GlobalTrimWhiteSpace()

map <F2> :call GlobalTrimWhiteSpace()<CR>

map! <F2> :call GlobalTrimWhiteSpace()<CR>

" -- Plugins configurations

" ale

let b:ale_linters = ['eslint']

let g:ale_fixers = {

 \   '*': ['remove_trailing_lines', 'trim_whitespace'],

 \ 'javascript': ['prettier', 'eslint'],

 \ 'css': ['prettier']

 \ }

let g:ale_sign_error = '<E2><9D><8C>'

let g:ale_sign_warning = '<E2><9A><A0><EF><B8><8F>'

let g:ale_fix_on_save = 1

" vim-javascript

let g:javascript_plugin_jsdoc = 1 " Enables syntax highlighting for JSDocs

let g:javascript_plugin_flow = 1  " Enables syntax highlighting for Flow

" vim-closetag

let g:closetag_filenames = '*.html,*.xhtml,*.phtml'

let g:closetag_xhtml_filenames = '*.xhtml,*.jsx, *.ejs'

let g:closetag_filetypes = 'html,xhtml,phtml'

let g:closetag_xhtml_filetypes = 'xhtml,jsx'

let g:closetag_emptyTags_caseSensitive = 1

let g:closetag_regions = {

    \ 'typescript.tsx': 'jsxRegion,tsxRegion',

    \ 'javascript.jsx': 'jsxRegion',

    \ }

let g:closetag_shortcut = '>'

let g:closetag_close_shortcut = '<leader>>'
```

Voici ce qu'il se passe quand je tente de faire un :source ~/.vimrc :

```
Sorry, LustyExplorer requires ruby.  Here are some tips for adding it:

Debian / Ubuntu:

    # apt-get install vim-ruby

Fedora:

    # yum install vim-enhanced

Gentoo:

    # USE="ruby" emerge vim

FreeBSD:

    # pkg_add -r vim+ruby

Windows:

    1. Download and install Ruby from here:

       http://www.ruby-lang.org/

    2. Install a Vim binary with Ruby support:

       http://segfault.hasno.info/vim/gvim72.zip

Manually (including Cygwin):

    1. Install Ruby.

    2. Download the Vim source package (say, vim-7.0.tar.bz2)

    3. Build and install:

         # tar -xvjf vim-7.0.tar.bz2

         # ./configure --enable-rubyinterp

         # make && make install

(If you just wish to stifle this message, set the following option:

  let g:LustyExplorerSuppressRubyWarning = 1)Sorry, LustyJuggler requires ruby.  Here are some tips for adding it:

Debian / Ubuntu:

    # apt-get install vim-ruby

Fedora:

    # yum install vim-enhanced

Gentoo:

    # USE="ruby" emerge vim

FreeBSD:

    # pkg_add -r vim+ruby

Windows:

    1. Download and install Ruby from here:

       http://www.ruby-lang.org/

    2. Install a Vim binary with Ruby support:

       http://segfault.hasno.info/vim/gvim72.zip

Manually (including Cygwin):

    1. Install Ruby.

    2. Download the Vim source package (say, vim-7.0.tar.bz2)

    3. Build and install:

         # tar -xvjf vim-7.0.tar.bz2

         # ./configure --enable-rubyinterp

         # make && make install

(If you just wish to stifle this message, set the following option:

  let g:LustyJugglerSuppressRubyWarning = 1)
```

Quand je regarde les USE de neovim je n'ai pas de +ruby proposé, par contre il y en a bien un pour vim (qui est d'ailleurs compilé avec +ruby).

Que ce soit avec Vim ou Neovim le problème reste exactement le même, cela ne fonctionne pas.

Avez-vous une idée ? 

Au passage j'ai le même soucis avec vim-scripts/LycosaExplorer (j'ai bien le USE python sur vim).

Merci d'avance !Last edited by SnowBear on Fri Dec 11, 2020 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SnowBear

Problème **partiellement** résolu.

En buildant vim avec les flags suivants : 

```
lua luajit perl python ruby
```

(j'ai rajouté lua et perl)

Je peux avec vim faire fonctionner Lusty Explorer.

Par contre avec neovim impossible de le faire fonctionner.[/quote]

----------

## SnowBear

Et… résolu !

Il faut également installer le paquet dev-ruby/neovim-ruby-client pour avoir le support de Ruby avec Neovim !

ça aura pris le temps mais j'ai réussi !   :Laughing: 

----------

